# Swarm Flyer



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Looking to post this around my office as well as on my social media accounts. Unfortunately, I could not get the file small enough with the pictures included to post as a PDF here; so the large void areas are where I have pictures of various swarms inserted. Looking for some feedback or suggestions. I am aware that I did not include my contact information, I will put that on last  The idea is a quick eye catching one page flyer that people will stop and read, without bombarding them with too much information. Thanks!
View attachment Swarm Flyer.pdf


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

IsedHooah said:


> Looking to post this around my office as well as on my social media accounts. Unfortunately, I could not get the file small enough with the pictures included to post as a PDF here; so the large void areas are where I have pictures of various swarms inserted. Looking for some feedback or suggestions. I am aware that I did not include my contact information, I will put that on last  The idea is a quick eye catching one page flyer that people will stop and read, without bombarding them with too much information. Thanks!
> View attachment 15647



Your flyer is... too complicated.
Example:
"I want swarms.
This is what they look like: 







Call Jim Bob @ 555-222-5555"

No one is going to stop and read a solid sheet of text.
Your best results will be if you put together a well written (short) Craigslist Ad with a picture and contact information.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

jwcarlson said:


> Your flyer is... too complicated.
> Example:
> "I want swarms.
> This is what they look like:
> ...


With 19 and counting he will need lots of honey... Or maybe he already have too much?


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

jwcarlson said:


> Your flyer is... too complicated.
> Example:
> "I want swarms.
> This is what they look like:
> ...


It's not as much about the swarm gathering as it is about informing people about them. I have plenty of ads for swarms that a formatted as your reccomendation.... thanks for your opinion though.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I know that honey bee "awareness" is really high, but people stopped reading flyers for information probably 45 years ago. If someone has the desire to learn about honey bees they will have already googled it and found what they needed. 
This is obviously my own opinion, I am young, I grew up in this "age". I'm not stopping to read flyers about bake sales, comedy shows, fundraisers, or anything else. Who's going to stop and read that much about swarms? I would take note if I saw it, but that's because I am a beekeeper. I have noticed that beekeepers seem to think everyone is as fasinated by bees as we are... this is not the case.

I could see this as something you could hand to a homeowner when you showed up to collect a swarm. They'll glance at it and say "thanks" and toss it when you walk away.


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

I think you're right, JW. A number of our local churches, 4H groups, etc. used to make a nice little income by selling cookbooks with recipes contributed by members. The last one my church published was 10 years or more ago and they still have them available for purchase. Even us oldsters tend to just go out on the net and look for a recipe now days. Same for just about any other subject or activity you might think of.


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

jwcarlson said:


> I know that honey bee "awareness" is really high, but people stopped reading flyers for information probably 45 years ago. If someone has the desire to learn about honey bees they will have already googled it and found what they needed.
> This is obviously my own opinion, I am young, I grew up in this "age". I'm not stopping to read flyers about bake sales, comedy shows, fundraisers, or anything else. Who's going to stop and read that much about swarms? I would take note if I saw it, but that's because I am a beekeeper. I have noticed that beekeepers seem to think everyone is as fasinated by bees as we are... this is not the case.
> 
> I could see this as something you could hand to a homeowner when you showed up to collect a swarm. They'll glance at it and say "thanks" and toss it when you walk away.


Although I agree with you that most people will simply walk right past this "flyer" (perhaps a bulletin would be a better description of my intent for it) I have to disagree that people are not interested. It amazes me how many people are actually intrigued by beekeeping. I cannot get through a day without someone asking me a question or expressing interest in getting a colony of their own. This may be because bee keeping is not a huge hobby in my area, or possibly because people are hearing about "the decline of honey bees" in the news and want to do their part to help. 

Anyway you look at it, I'm going to try to inform in any way my freetime allows me. You can partake in the hobby however you wish, and I will do the same. To my point, my OP was inquiring about the content included rather than the relevance to swarm collection specifically. So again, "thanks for your opinion though".


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I was just making a suggestioned based directly on what you asked. Wanted to make an eye catching flyer... I contend that no flyer is eye catching in 2015. You said you want people to stop and read it and not to overwhelm. It is almost a full page of text... I believe it to be "too much".. Remember, people are too busy texting to drive and walk, let alone stop and read a flyer. My suggestion that you focus on the web is on point as you intend to use social media. I guarantee a single Facebook post will be seen and read more than if you put up 100 flyers. 

I know people are interested in bees... I am just saying new, enthusiastic bee keepers may not know just how interested people are... mistaken mild curiosity for rabid fascination. I am sure I am guilty of it.

And how am I telling you to enjoy the hobby by offering an opinion you directly asked for?

Anyway, I genuinely wish you the best of luck and hope you enjoy the journey.


----------



## mmiikkee (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is a suggestion for a flyer. Maybe two pictures of obvious swarms on 8 x 11 with this caption:
SEE THIS AS A PROBLEM?

I DON'T.
NAME CONTACT INFO.


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

jwcarlson said:


> I was just making a suggestioned based directly on what you asked. Wanted to make an eye catching flyer... I contend that no flyer is eye catching in 2015. You said you want people to stop and read it and not to overwhelm. It is almost a full page of text... I believe it to be "too much".. Remember, people are too busy texting to drive and walk, let alone stop and read a flyer. My suggestion that you focus on the web is on point as you intend to use social media. I guarantee a single Facebook post will be seen and read more than if you put up 100 flyers.
> 
> I know people are interested in bees... I am just saying new, enthusiastic bee keepers may not know just how interested people are... mistaken mild curiosity for rabid fascination. I am sure I am guilty of it.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your input... Keep on keepin on boss!


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

mmiikkee said:


> Here is a suggestion for a flyer. Maybe two pictures of obvious swarms on 8 x 11 with this caption:
> SEE THIS AS A PROBLEM?
> 
> I DON'T.
> NAME CONTACT INFO.


:lpf: At least this response was humorous.... Thanks for a laugh!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Or...

*LOST: HONEY BEE SWARM*









Contact info:


----------

